# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  καλοριφερ fiat punto mk2 δεν ζεσταινει

## mike75

Καλησπερα
Εχω ενα  fiat punto mk2 μοντελο 2002 και εδω και μια εβδομαδα δεν μου λειτουργει το καλοριφερ.
Τσεκαρα τα υγρα του ψυγειου και ειναι κομπλε, η θερμοκρασια του κινητηρα κομπλε. ο θερμοστατηε του κινητηρα καινουργιος τον αλαξα πριν 2 μηνες μαζι και τα ψυκτικα υγρα
Παρολα αυτα και ενω το αυτοκινητο ειναι ζεστο απο τη κινηση το καλοριφερ δεν βγαζει ζεστο αερα με τον επιλογεα στο ταμπλο τερμα στο κοκκινο. Ουτε το παρμπριζ δεν μπορω να ξεθολοσω απο τη παγωνια, μοναχα κρυο αερα βγαζει λες και εχω πατημενο το μπουτον του Α/C.
Ξερει καποιος να μου πει τι μπορει να ειναι πριν παω στο συνεργειο?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## p270

αφου αλλαξες κινητηρα μαλλον καποιο λαθος εχουν κανει με την συνδεσει του καλοριφερ αφου για να δουλεψει χρειαζεται το ζεστο νερο τις μηχανης που περναει απο μεσα του 

να πας εκει να τους πεις να το φτιαξουν αυτοι εχουν κανει λαθος

----------


## Πατέντες

> αφου αλλαξες κινητηρα


εεεεε what's up doc? :Biggrin: 
Δεν άλλαξε κινητήρα!
Μήπως είναι κάποιο βούλωμα;

----------


## tipos

Αν το συστημα που εχει για το χειρισμο του καλοριφερ ειναι μηχανικο και οχι ηλεκτρικο τοτε θα πρεπει να δεις οταν γυριζεις τον διακοπτη απο το κρυο στο ζεστο και αντιστροφα αν η ντιζα που εχει απο μεσα γυριζει το ρουμπινετο του νερου ωστε να κυκλοφορισει το ζεστο νερο μεσα στο καλοριφερ.Ειχα φτιαξει καποτε ενα τετοιο προβλημα σε ενα punto του 95 και το προβλημα ηταν στο σημειο που ενωνεται η ντιζα με το ρουμπινετο.Ειχε σπασει και δεν μετεφερε η ντιζα την κινηση στο ρουμπινετο  με αποτελεσμα να μην ερχεται ζεστο νερο μεσα στο καλοριφερ

----------


## p270

> εεεεε what's up doc?
> Δεν άλλαξε κινητήρα!
> Μήπως είναι κάποιο βούλωμα;


τι διαολο διαβασα παει τα εχω χασει

----------


## Xarry

Οταν το ανοιγεις βγαζει εστω και για λιγο καπως ζεστο;
Ρωταω γιατι αν συμβαινει αυτο ειναι βουλωμενο το ψυγειο του καλοριφερ.

----------


## klik

Εφόσον άλλαξες φούσκα, ίσως να μην έγινε καλή εξαέρωση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα έκανε μόνο του εξαέρωση (οπότε θα το έβλεπες στην πεσμένη στάθμη του δοχείου).

Το κλαπέτο το ακούς να ανοιγοκλείνει όταν πας από τέρμα κρύο σε τέρμα ζεστό;
(Υποθέτω ότι είναι μηχανικό το κλαπέτο στο pundo του 2002).

----------


## mike75

Στην αρχη βγαζει λιγο ζεστο και μετα κρυο, και παρατηρησα οτι τα λαστιχα στο κινητηρα ειναι καυτα, και δυο που πηγαινουν απο το χωρο της
μηχανης προς τη καμπινα ειναι κρυα.Το κλαπε  τωρα θα το παρατηρησω και θα σας πω

----------


## mitsus78

Ή βούλωμα εχει ή το κλαπέ

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν ειναι κρυα η επιστροφη απο την καμπινα θα εχει βουλωμα καπου

----------


## Πατέντες

Σε ένα πολύ παλιό ford που είχαμε στην δουλειά, όταν του έδινες στροφές,  :Lol: σχεδόν κόφτη :Lol: , ζέσταινε!!!
Ήταν βουλωμένο.

----------

